# Walking between my legs



## Philbert (Dec 29, 2010)

We have the beginnings of a bad habit forming. When I'm walking around in my house, my 6 month old Gracie comes up from behind and before I know it she has wedged her way and is walking between my legs, usually squeaking a toy. 

She just wants to play and wants attention, but I can see this being dangerous for me (or others), plus it's annoying. :no:

I've been stopping, stepping over her to put her back to one side of me, and giving her an "eh eh eh," and otherwise ignoring her, so as not to reward her for doing this. 

We are currently in an intermediate obedience training class and just beginning to learn "heel."

Any other suggestions on how to nip this in the bud?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

when you feel her start to nudge her way in... stop fast, squeeze your knees together and don't let her pass through - do all you can not to talk to her or touch her rather just make it matter-of-fact - more like an ooops! Cant get through that way!
Work on her heel work....lots! 
When she figures out that nothing fantastic comes from sneaking between, but lots of good comes from walking to your left...you'll see a big difference.
<Miss Winter was a major leg weaver! ;-) >


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I train my dogs to do that


----------



## Philbert (Dec 29, 2010)

*Leg hugging*

I'm just afraid she's knock me over one of these days! 

The other thing she does is a "leg hug," which is really cute. Kinda like humping (but no actual humping), she grabs my leg with her forelegs, slides down and hugs my ankle like "don't go! don't go!" I'm trying to figure out how to get her to do it on command, but then stop when I say so.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a FedEx courier and one of my customers has 2 labs. One of the labs will get in between my legs when I'm walking up to the front door. It is funny and they know they will get a treat so I'm walking from my van to the door with the lab walking between my legs at the same speed. The other lab is trotting around us in circles. I haven't fallen yet and think its cute.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia will do that but from the front when she wants some lovin. She then stands in between my legs waiting for her butt rub! I can see how your dog doing this from behind you could be dangerous!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Philbert said:


> I'm just afraid she's knock me over one of these days!
> 
> The other thing she does is a "leg hug," which is really cute. Kinda like humping (but no actual humping), she grabs my leg with her forelegs, slides down and hugs my ankle like "don't go! don't go!" I'm trying to figure out how to get her to do it on command, but then stop when I say so.


Brooks used to do something similar to this, he'd grab one of our legs at the ankle or calf, when we were playing with the soccer ball with him. Actually I thought it was rather smart to figure out how to keep us from moving so we couldn't get the ball.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Fall on her... she'll never do it again! 

Okay, jokes aside, I don't really want you to hurt your dog but rather am speaking from experience. Samantha did that as a puppy, particularly when I was going down the stairs. One day I fell on her, (hurting myself more than her) and she hasn't done it since. Gave us both a bit of a scare I guess.


----------

